
Cockroach Labs:2018 cloud report-AWS offered 40% greater throughput than GCP [pdf] - pritambarhate
https://cdn2.hubspot.net/hubfs/1753393/guides/2018CloudComputingReport_v9.pdf
======
pritambarhate
As per Cockroach 2018 benchmarks AWS offered 40% greater throughput than GCP,
that too at a significantly lower cost. In their benchmark Price per tpmC for
AWS was $0.02 compared to $0.05 for GCP.

Posting this as general opinion seems to be that GCP generally provides better
performance than AWS. Looks like things are changing with new AWS instance
types and improved AWS Nitro System.

